# EcuTek to Syvecs



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I’m considering moving over from Ecutek to Syvecs. I understand from various posts and threads that it’s probably the best system out there for the R35 so giving it serious consideration. I’m running aftermarket turbos, ported head and cams with a built bottom end. 

What is the going rate for a Syvecs system and tune?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

S8 GTR £3700 + vat

Mapping + dyno time £400-600


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what are you trying to achieve that you can't achieve at the moment.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> what are you trying to achieve that you can't achieve at the moment.


With the current map I have with EcuTek I'm getting a load of black soot on the back of the car and also when getting on the loud pedal it leaves a huge black cloud behind, just like my old Cobb did. It could be that the map is running extremely rich and needs modifying but the mapper has told me it’s not far off being complete.

I thought the EcuTek had done away with the excessive fuelling which causes the cloud of black soot?

Also, I've spent a small fortune on the build so a few extra safe guards for its continued running would be nice.

However if the black clouds on full throttle and the sooty rear end can be eliminated then I’d be happy to stay with the EcuTek.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Martins car made way better power on syvecs than it did on ecutek + safety aspect is worth every penny! Wish I could justify the costs


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The soot is not caused by overfuelling in the normal sense of the word, I believe it's due to injector end angle control. Ryan at syvecs discovered this and due to the easier adjustability that a standalone ecu affords you, was able to reduce it. The solution to the problem was then employed by ecutek and eventually cobb too although it doesn't work as well on the stock ecu for reasons I don't fully understand.

The safety parameters on syvecs are better in that you can add in more additional sensors and activate maps that give enable you to safe guard the engine on just about every measurable parameter. The stock ecu can do some of the important ones but if you have an expensive engine to protect, the syvecs is attractive for this reason alone.

There are many other features that are attractive, but you'd need to justify the extra cost. Things like launch control etc can be made to work VERY effectively.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

The "cloud" is an interesting one... 

BarryP and I have similar cars, very similar mods (both on ID injectors) and we both have the same mapper RyanG.... Barry has almost no black soot and I have LOADS!!! 

Would love to get rid of it.... very tempted to switch to the ASNU injectors, but waiting for the next firmware update so that I can get it all done at once (with some intakes as well).


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

grahamc said:


> The "cloud" is an interesting one...
> 
> BarryP and I have similar cars, very similar mods (both on ID injectors) and we both have the same mapper RyanG.... Barry has almost no black soot and I have LOADS!!!
> 
> Would love to get rid of it.... very tempted to switch to the ASNU injectors, but waiting for the next firmware update so that I can get it all done at once (with some intakes as well).


If you do more than one change at a time you won't know which has fixed the issue


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't think Asnu injectors will make the difference personally.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Don't think Asnu injectors will make the difference personally.


Only one way to find out ;-)


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goRt said:


> If you do more than one change at a time you won't know which has fixed the issue


Dont care what fixes it.... besides, not paying for mapping to change 1 thing at a time



Adamantium said:


> Don't think Asnu injectors will make the difference personally.


Thats not good to hear, Im getting really tired of having to clean the back of the car more often than the rest of it


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

heard motec is as good or better than syvecs but less features than syvecs. problem is finding a tuner in your area thats tuned r35s well on it.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have not seen many cars on MOTEC, let alone UK cars. Have seen quite a few on SYVECS and all mapped by RyanG (UK mapper), doubt you would go far wrong with SYVECS and Ryan.


----------



## Adrenaline rush (Feb 18, 2014)

We changed from ectek to syvec it was like driving a different car so smooth like night and day so will be staying with it will still keep ectek and see if they catch up also it could be down to the mapper thanks Ryan :bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi - Syvecs is superior in EVERY way now over Ecutek. It's taken a while to get it perfect, but it is.

900BHP on EcuTEk = 950 on Syvecs. Just eh CPU's alone can mange the timing so much quicker

Launch is another world ahead.

Gearshifts are so much quicker

Traction is simply amazing. I can lean on the traction at any speed / G if I'm being lazy and its perfect. 100% tunable too so you can have as much slip as you like with a rotary controller.

Security map so it cannot be started

Bluetooth control

4WD control

So so so so much to list. If you have the money its about the best upgrade to do.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

PS Soot is usually Injector End Angle and all goes away with the Syvecs irrespective of the Injector because of the speed of the Cycles the Syvecs can cope with.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

a stand alone with the proper tune should always be better than a stock ecu tune. they are so much faster and log better. the stock ecu will never compare in that respect, but stock ecu has it's advantage too.

agreed about motec in the uk. some in the middle east and in the usa tho. sean ivey seems to have made huge ground with the system. t1 and boost logic have had great success too. iirc the t1 2000hp gtr might be using the motec.

do you guys have a motec pro on your side of the pond?

syvecs is proven and available all over, its awesome that ryan is available in your area!


R1Mark, who tuned you? have you tried Linney yet?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to add some more to this after the thread was brought to my attention.

The Injector End Angle is not always the case with the OEM ECUS black smoke issue that Grahamc is having.

The other thing people miss is that the OEM A/F lambdas only have a limited range and modeled around an environment where Cats are present. Takes these out and the cell in the lambda changes due to a reduction is temperature in the downpipe. 

This is why some people suffer with running Ethanol on the OEM Lambdas as the EGTS drop even more.

Why do you think OEM ecu software developers released different Lambda calibrations. 

We replace the Lambdas on the kit currently but this will be an option soon with the new things coming in 2015.

This info will hopefully help the OEM ecu guys abit more in solving the issues.

Ryan


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

All looks great, particularly the 4wd controller. Is there anyway to obtain 4wd control (or atleast just rwd) without having syvecs?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I run syvecs with id1300 injectors and havnt noticed a sooty rear bumper yet.

I recently did a 250 mile round trip to bodiam castle me, the missus and our 2 children and I still had about 1/4 - 1/3 of a tank of fuel left, it cruises perfectly and is good on fuel. 

a great ecu and with ryan mapping I don't think it can get much better


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Ryan.g said:


> Just to add some more to this after the thread was brought to my attention.
> 
> The Injector End Angle is not always the case with the OEM ECUS black smoke issue that Grahamc is having.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan :thumbsup: Think I can do with checking this out on mine as well :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Hi - Syvecs is superior in EVERY way now over Ecutek. It's taken a while to get it perfect, but it is.
> 
> 900BHP on EcuTEk = 950 on Syvecs. Just eh CPU's alone can mange the timing so much quicker
> 
> ...


The only downside for me, is the cost. I know its good..... Im just not able to justify the cost just yet. I am trying though 



mindlessoath said:


> a stand alone with the proper tune should always be better than a stock ecu tune. they are so much faster and log better. the stock ecu will never compare in that respect, but stock ecu has it's advantage too.
> 
> agreed about motec in the uk. some in the middle east and in the usa tho. sean ivey seems to have made huge ground with the system. t1 and boost logic have had great success too. iirc the t1 2000hp gtr might be using the motec.
> 
> ...


I am sure there is 1 or 2, but dont know if they have any experience on the GTRs and if they dont, I would prefer to just use Ryan. 

We are rather lucky that we have him about, even if he is a little difficult to get hold of sometimes 



Ryan.g said:


> Just to add some more to this after the thread was brought to my attention.
> 
> The Injector End Angle is not always the case with the OEM ECUS black smoke issue that Grahamc is having.
> 
> ...


Is this replacement something that can be done to the standard ecu cars?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Ryan.g said:


> Just to add some more to this after the thread was brought to my attention.
> 
> The Injector End Angle is not always the case with the OEM ECUS black smoke issue that Grahamc is having.
> 
> ...


iirc there is some relivance to that noted here Black Soot issues? - Page 2 - Power and Drivetrain - Nissan GT-R Heritage 
post #29




> was researching Winks post again (the cosworth automotive engineer who helped build/design the initial vr38 before nissan took the project in house). his posts are nothing new and well research by many, but still unknown to many of the newcomers in the gtr world.
> 
> this thread was very interesting http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/85833-420lbft-6700rpm-say-middlehurst-3.html
> mainly for this subject tho, this post # http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/85833-420lbft-6700rpm-say-middlehurst-3.html#post798337
> ...


what kind of product in 2015 will we see? a lambda calibrator or something of that nature?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing for Stock Ecu, our newer range of ecu's coming have hardware available to use the OEM Lambdas but with lots of corrections which we will set against a 4 gas analyser like we did on the NTK lambdas which we currently use. Bringing the cost down on the kit and ease of installations.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If considering this, theres no way I'd consider motec due to lack of support. It eoukd be foolish to go against the syvecs royte when you have direct access to the manufacturer, the developer and a tuner who owned and operated his own gt-r with one.


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 9, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> If considering this, theres no way I'd consider motec due to lack of support. It eoukd be foolish to go against the syvecs royte when you have direct access to the manufacturer, the developer and a tuner who owned and operated his own gt-r with one.


Tim Radley at Race Developments is fully up to speed with tuning Motec on the R35.
Loads more features coming for Motec too.
All I can say is make sure you research all the options properly before making your decision.

Darren.


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

a significant investment, but its all in the tune!! It is a case of the tuner knowing how to configure the near infinate parameters that syvecs can do. AS a novice tuner myself, watching the syvecs video on youtube, it is absolutely amazing what it can do!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Syvecs saved my bacon the other day when I accidentally put 95 fuel into it. No det, just shut down the engine. 1 can of octane booster later, she was fine. Close shave.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

DarrenR said:


> Tim Radley at Race Developments is fully up to speed with tuning Motec on the R35.
> Loads more features coming for Motec too.
> All I can say is make sure you research all the options properly before making your decision.
> 
> Darren.


That's great if you trust Tim Radley to work on your car.

Personally I trust Ryan and the other guys at Syvecs who I've known for years.

I'm sure the Motec is great, but I'd much rather support a British manufacturer and British developer when both are on my doorstep.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> That's great if you trust Tim Radley to work on your car.
> 
> Personally I trust Ryan and the other guys at Syvecs who I've known for years.
> 
> I'm sure the Motec is great, but I'd much rather support a British manufacturer and British developer when both are on my doorstep.



100% agreed, ryan and syvecs ftw :bowdown1:


----------

